# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Radhe Radhe Radhe Shyam

## Рус-лан

Хари БОЛ! :vanca calpa:  подскажите значение этой мантры и правильный перевод... и вообще правильно ли я написал ее? 
можно ее читать на чётках? на каких?

Radhe Radhe Radhe Shyam
Govinda Radhe Jai Shri Radhe

Govinda Radhe Radhe Shyam
Gopala Radhe Radhe

Radhe Radhe Radhe Shyam
Gopala Radhe Jai Shri Radhe
 :vanca calpa:  :vanca calpa:  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Рус-лан

и эту тоже  :dandavat: 

Радхе Кришна Радхе Кришна Кришна Кришна Радхе Радхе // Радхе Шьям Радхе Шьям Шьям Шьям Радхе Радхе.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Radhe Radhe Radhe Shyam Govinda Radhe Jai Shri Radhe...


да это нама-бхаджан, а не мантра. А переводить там особо и нечего - одни имена в звательном падеже да слово "джай". 
Впрочем, вот на одном сайте таки сумели отличиться с переводом: "Раде Шам - в переводе с санскрита «Свет,идущий из каждого из нас»"  :stena: 




> Если чёток из Туласи нет, то можно использовать чётки из Рудракши или семян лотоса.


о, даже рудракша. Это, я так понимаю, правило для нимбарковцев (у них там вроде несколько необычное отношение к Шиве)?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Хари БОЛ! подскажите значение этой мантры и правильный перевод... и вообще правильно ли я написал ее? 
> можно ее читать на чётках? на каких?
> 
> Radhe Radhe Radhe Shyam
> Govinda Radhe Jai Shri Radhe
> 
> Govinda Radhe Radhe Shyam
> Gopala Radhe Radhe
> 
> ...


Шрила Прабхупада такую мантру не пел.  Лучше концентрируйтесь на Харе Кришна Маха мантре.  А вторая мантра - мантра другой сампрадайи. Гаудия Вайшнавы повторяют Харе Кришна Маха Мантру.

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

> Юга-Дхарма данной эпохи - это воспевание Имён Верховного Господа Шри Кришны, а не воспевание Мантры "Харе Кришна".


Вот тут вы дали маху, Прабхуджи! Учите матчасть.

В Брахма Йамале Господь Шива утверждает:

хари бина насти кинчат папани-старакам калау
тасмал-локод-дхарана-артхам хари-нама пракашайет
сарватра мучйате локо махапапат калау йуге
харе-кршна пада двандвам кршнети ча пада-двайам
татха харе-пада-двандвам харе-рама ити двайам
тад-анте ча махадеви-рама рама двайам вадет
харе харе тато бру-йад харинама самуд дхарет
махамантрам ча кршнасйа сарва папа пранашакам

"О Махадеви! Смотри! В Кали-югу нет более легкого пути, чтобы истребить грехи, чем Шри Харинама. Поэтому необходимо распространять Шри Харинаму среди обычного населения. Люди Кали-юги могут быстро освободиться от величайшего ада совершая санкиртану этой махамантры. Чтобы воспевать махамантру, сначала нужно дважды петь Харе Кришна, затем дважды Кришна, затем дважды Харе. После этого, нужно петь Харе Рама дважды, затем Рама дважды, затем Харе дважды. Следует петь, членораздельно произносить и совершать санкиртану и т.д. этой Шри Кришна маха-мантры, которая уничтожает все грехи"


Брахманда Пурана, Ромахаршана Сута молиться Шри Веда Вьясе:

йат твайа киртитам натха хари-намети санджитам
мантрам брахмападам сиддхи карам

"О Вибхо! О Прабху! Пожалуйста обучи меня брахма сварупа нама мантре Шри Хари, которая наделяет всеми совершенствами"

В ответ Шри Веда Вьяса дает следующее наставление:

грханад йасйа мантрасйа дехи брахмамайо бхавет
садхйах путах сурапо пи сарвасиддхи-йуто бхавет
тад-ахам те бхидхасйами махабхагавато хамши
харе кришна харе кришна кришна кришна харе харе
харе рама харе рама рама рама харе харе
ити шодашакам намнам три-кала калмашапахам
натах паратаропайах сарва ведешу видхйате

"О мой сын, Я непременно научу тебя этой маха-мантре, приняв которую, человек с телесной концепцией жизни может быть освобожден и даже пьяница может быстро очиститься и достичь всего совершенства. Я научу тебя, потому что ты маха-бхагавата и подходящий кандидат. Просто смотри! Шестнадцатисловная маха-мантра, харе кришна харе кришна кришна кришна харе харе
харе рама харе рама рама рама харе харе, может уничтожить грехи трех миров. Четыре Веды не говорят о методе достижения освобождения от материальных оков, который бы превышал повторение маха-мантры"

Ананта Самхита:

харе кришна харе кришна кришна кришна харе харе
харе рама харе рама рама рама харе харе
шодашаутани намани дватримшад варнакани хи
калау йуге махамантрах саммато джива таране
устраджйатан-махамантрам йе тванйат калпитам падам
маха-намети гайанти те шастра-гуру-лани-гханах

"Все шастры подтверждают, что Харе Кришна маха-мантра, которая составлена из шестнадцати имен и тридцати-двух слогов, является прославленной мантрой освобождающей джив Кали-юги. Те, кто пренебрегают этой маха-мантрой и принимают любые другие процессы, из-за их собственной фантазии или фантазии других, считаются не подчиняющимися гуру и шастрам. Если кто-то спросит, "Почему именно эта шестнадцатисловная Харе Кришна маха-мантра?", тогда дается такой ответ.
Среди всех имен Кришны, никакое имя, кроме имени Хари не может легко забрать все грехи, великую неудачу и невежество. Никакое имя, кроме имени Кришна не может дать прему. И никакое имя, кроме Рама не может дать освобождение. Вот почему маха-мантра составлена из трех главных имен. Во-вторых, эти шестнадцать имен являются призывной молитвой. Ом, сваха и т.д. не требуются, чтобы сделать эту мантру более могущественной. По этой причине ее называют маха-мантрой"

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

> Если Мантра
> «*Радхе Кришна Радхе Кришна Кришна Кришна Радхе Радхе // Радхе Шьям Радхе Шьям Шьям Шьям Радхе Радхе*»
> качественно не отлична от
> «*Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе // Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Хааре*»
> то в чем между ними отличие ???
> я глубоко уважаю Шрилу Прабхупаду и считаю его авторитетным ачарьем но просто из-а того что он не пел эту мантру считать ее не пригодной?
> и какую мантру по вашему мнению должен петь человек который не относится не к одной сампрадайи?


Не важно какая сампрадайа. Вопрос какая у вас цель. Если ваши цели соответствуют описанным в шастрах в предыдущем сообщении, то вы должны петь Харе Кришна маха-мантру.

----------


## Рус-лан

> Не важно какая сампрадайа. Вопрос какая у вас цель. Если ваши цели соответствуют описанным в шастрах в предыдущем сообщении, то вы должны петь Харе Кришна маха-мантру.


Примите мои поклоны!  :dandavat:  я о Маха мантре "Харе Кришна" знаю достаточно, и пусть не в совершенстве но практикую джапу именно с Маха-мантрой "Харе Кришна"
а что говорят Веды о мантре
«*Радхе Кришна Радхе Кришна Кришна Кришна Радхе Радхе // Радхе Шьям Радхе Шьям Шьям Шьям Радхе Радхе*»
???
какая должна быть цель воспевания этой мантры??? 
если есть возможность также подробно как в предыдущем посте...

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

> Примите мои поклоны!  я о Маха мантре "Харе Кришна" знаю достаточно, и пусть не в совершенстве но практикую джапу именно с Маха-мантрой "Харе Кришна"
> а что говорят Веды о мантре
> «*Радхе Кришна Радхе Кришна Кришна Кришна Радхе Радхе // Радхе Шьям Радхе Шьям Шьям Шьям Радхе Радхе*»
> ???
> какая должна быть цель воспевания этой мантры??? 
> если есть возможность также подробно как в предыдущем посте...


Мантра Радхе Кришна Радхе Шьям - это мантра из Нимбарка сампрадайи. Их учение основывается на том, что отношения Радхи и Кришны - это отношения супругов. Они следуют Брахма-вайварта Пуране (пуране в гуне страсти), которая описывает свадьбу Радхи и Кришны. Поэтому их мантра является открытой мантрой, произносятся имена Радхи и Шьяма, никакой загадки, никакой тайны. Гаудия-вайшнавы следуют Бхагавата-пуране или Маха-пуране, главной из всех пуран (саттвичная пурана). В этой пуране говорится, что Господь Шри Кришна прийдет Сам в Кали-югу, но цвет Его тела будет Золотистый. И он будет петь маха-мантру и учить этому других. Другого метода не будет для кали-юги.

----------


## Рус-лан

> Мантра Радхе Кришна Радхе Шьям - это мантра из Нимбарка сампрадайи. Их учение основывается на том, что отношения Радхи и Кришны - это отношения супругов. Они следуют Брахма-вайварта Пуране (пуране в гуне страсти), которая описывает свадьбу Радхи и Кришны. Поэтому их мантра является открытой мантрой, произносятся имена Радхи и Шьяма, никакой загадки, никакой тайны. Гаудия-вайшнавы следуют Бхагавата-пуране или Маха-пуране, главной из всех пуран (саттвичная пурана). В этой пуране говорится, что Господь Шри Кришна прийдет Сам в Кали-югу, но цвет Его тела будет Золотистый. И он будет петь маха-мантру и учить этому других. Другого метода не будет для кали-юги.


Тость вы хотите сказать что если я буду звать Всевышнего именами Радхе, Кришны и Шьяма, зная о том что мы сейчас с вами знаем, а именно о золотой аватаре Кришны и Радхе в воплощение Чайта́нья Махапрабху́, эта мантра все равно будет бесполезной? вы мне просто обьясните как святые имена могут быть различны? 
В Шримад Бхагаватм Песнь 6 красным выделил свою мысыль =)
*ТЕКСТЫ 28 — 29* _са паша-хастамс трин дриштва пурушан ати-дарунан_

_вакра-тундан урдхва-ромна атманам нетум агатан_
_дуре криданакасактам путрам нарайанахвайам_
_плавитена свареноччаир аджухавакулрийах_
    сах — он (Аджамила); паша-хастан — держащих в руках  веревки; трин — троих; дриштва — увидев; пурушан — существ; ати-дарунан —  наводящих ужас своим видом; вакра-тундан — лица которых были  перекошены; урдхва-ромнах — у которых волосы стояли торчком на теле;  атманам — душу; нетум — увести; агатан — пришедших; дуре — неподалеку;  криданака-асактам — играющего; путрам — сына; нарайана-ахвайам —  которого звали Нараяна; плавитена — слезным; сварена — голосом; уччаих —  громко; аджухава — звал; акула-индрийах — в смятении.
*Вдруг Аджамила увидел трех наводящих ужас существ:  волосы на их уродливых телах стояли дыбом, а лица были перекошены от  ярости. Они держали наготове путы, чтобы связать его и увести в обитель  Ямараджи. В смятении Аджамила стал громко звать любимого сына, игравшего  неподалеку. Со слезами на глазах он, сам того не ведая, произносил  святое имя Нараяны.*
    КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Грехи совершают телом, мыслью и речью,  поэтому посланцев Ямараджи, которые собирались доставить Аджамилу в  обитель владыки смерти, было трое. К счастью, взывая к сыну, Аджамила  произнес четыре слога хари-намы — На-ра-я-на, — и тотчас к его смертному  одру явились вишнудуты, посланцы Нараяны. В страхе перед путами  Ямараджи Аджамила со слезами на глазах повторял имя Господа. Однако на  самом деле он вовсе не думал, что повторяет святое имя — он лишь звал  своего сына.
*ТЕКСТ 30* _нишамйа мрийаманасйа мукхато хари-киртанам_
_бхартур нама махараджа паршадах сахасапатан_
    нишамйа — услышав; мрийаманасйа — умирающего;  мукхатах — из уст; хари-киртанам — звук святого имени Верховного  Господа; бхартух нама — святое имя их владыки; маха-раджа — о царь;  паршадах — посланцы Вишну; сахаса — тотчас; апатан — явились.

*О царь, услышав святое имя своего владыки, к  умирающему тотчас явились вишнудуты, слуги Вишну. Аджамила повторял  святое имя в страхе и смятении и потому произносил его без оскорблений.*
    КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур в  комментарии к этому стиху пишет: хари-киртанам нишамйапатан,  катхам-бхутасйа бхартур нама бруватах. Слуги Господа Вишну предстали  перед Аджамилой потому, что тот произносил святое имя Нараяны. Им было  неважно, почему он это делает. Аджамила думал в то время о сыне, но,  услышав, что с уст Аджамилы слетело имя Господа, посланцы Господа Вишну,  вишнудуты, тотчас поспешили ему на помощь. *По сути, хари-киртан — это  прославление имени Господа, Его облика, качеств и деяний. Аджамила же не  прославлял ни облик, ни качества, ни атрибуты Господа, он лишь произнес  Его святое имя. Но и этого оказалось достаточно,* *чтобы ему простились  все грехи.* Услышав имя своего повелителя, вишнудуты тут же явились к  Аджамиле. В этой связи Шрила Виджаядхваджа Тиртха замечает: анена  путра-снехам антарена прачинадриштабалад удбхутайа бхактйа  бхагаван-нама-санкиртанам критам ити джна(гйа)йате — «Аджамила  произносил имя Нараяны потому, что был очень привязан к сыну. Но  очевидно, что он повторял святое имя с чистой преданностью, без  оскорблений, ибо когда-то по милости судьбы преданно служил Нараяне».

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

> Тость вы хотите сказать что если я буду звать Всевышнего именами Радхе, Кришны и Шьяма, зная о том что мы сейчас с вами знаем, а именно о золотой аватаре Кришны и Радхе в воплощение Чайта́нья Махапрабху́, эта мантра все равно будет бесполезной? вы мне просто обьясните как святые имена могут быть различны?


Любое обращение к Господу подразумевает что обращающийся ставит себя в какое-то отношение к обращаемому. Таких отношений описано в шастрах между живым существом и Верховным Господом всего пять. Это нейтральные отношения, отношения слуги и Господина, дружеские отношения, родительские отношения или супружеские (любовные). Разные имена и разные мантры - это разный оттенок отношений к одному и тому же Господу. Вы должны определиться какова ваша цель. Если ваша цель - это освобождение, то тогда любое имя Верховного Господа дарует освобождение при его повторении и не требуется духовный учитель и никакой особой науки. Если же вы хотите вовлечься в процесс преданного служения Верховной Личности Бога, бхакти, в одной из ее определенных оттенков или "рас", то вы должны обратиться к духовному учителю.

Шри Хари Бхакти Виласа, 1.28

tatra gurupasatti-karanam

смысл принятия истинного духовного учителя

krpaya krsnadevasya 
tad-bhakta-jana-sangatah
bhakter mahatmyam akarnya 
tam icchan sad-gururh bhajet

"По милости Шри Кришначандры человек обретает общество Его преданных, и как результат такого общения, человек получает возможность слушать о славе преданного служения. Человек, желающий заниматься чистым преданным служением, которое стоит выше освобождения, должен принять прибежище у истинного духовного учителя."

Таким образом, истинный духовный учитель одной из авторитетных сампрадай, даст вам именно ту мантру, к которой этот духовный учитель принадлежит. Выбор за вами.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Да и верните пожалуйста длинный пост 
> или у вас тут рыночные отношения???


да не, просто, чтоб углубленно изучить какой-то один объект, нужно удалить из поля зрения всё остальные, не распыляться на многое. 
Если кому уж очень так нужно знать о других вайшнавских сампрадаях, тот сам найдет информацию "из первых рук". Ну а кому не нужно - тому и не нужно. 





> Если ваша цель - это освобождение, то тогда... не требуется духовный учитель и никакой особой науки.


освобождение- это не дешевка. Даже студенту-медику нужны учителя и практика, книг недостаточно, а ведь мукти намного выше искусства врачевания. Потребность во внешнем учителе практически пропадает только у человека уровня брахма-бхута, а до этого - уж будте добры.  
...Как там в Катха-упанишаде? "Нет здесь иного пути, если оно не объяснено другим человеком; ибо оно неподвластно рассуждению, тоньше тонкого. Этот смысл не достигается рассуждением, – лишь будучи объяснен другим (наставником), он легко узнается."

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

> освобождение- это не дешевка.


Как это вы так сопоставили повторение святого имени с дешевкой? Я сказал, что святое имя настолько могущественно, что повторяя его, достигается освобождение, даже не имея духовного учителя и не имея особо никакой цели, как в случае с Аджамилой, мусульманином закричавшего Харам (корень Хари) и многих других вариантов, но все это только после смерти и в момент смерти. Чтобы стать дживан-муктой, про кого вы пишите, то есть освобожденная личность, хоть и находящаяся в этом теле, то тут нужно постараться и с этим я согласен. Нужно приложить очень много усилий и постигнуть серьезную науку.

----------


## Рус-лан

Я Опечаленный :mmm:  вашими диалогами... думал что правда она одна... оказалось у всех своя... ну и я тогда туда... верю в Триаду *Радхе Кришна Шьям*...
уверен в святости этих имён и наверное только воспевания и личные обращения к ВСЕВЫШНЕМУ выведут меня на истину...
примите мой поклоны  :dandavat:  Благодарю за ответы!!!

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

> Я Опечаленный вашими диалогами... думал что правда она одна...


Кришна - это не имперсональный единый аспект Абсолютной истины. Кришна - это личность, бхагаван. Он многогранен, у него много имен, много деяний, много форм, много качеств. 




> оказалось у всех своя...


см. выше.




> ну и я тогда туда... верю в Триаду *Радхе Кришна Шьям*... уверен в святости этих имён и наверное только воспевания и личные обращения к ВСЕВЫШНЕМУ выведут меня на истину...


на какую истину? чего вы хотите от этих имен?

----------


## Рус-лан

Вырваться из круговорота рождения и смерти и достичь обители Бога,что-бы служить Господу в духовном мире.

----------


## Ananta Govinda das

> Вырваться из круговорота рождения и смерти и достичь обители Бога,что-бы служить Господу в духовном мире.


Тогда прочитайте еще раз стихи, которые я посылал про маха-мантру. Она для этого больше всего подходит. Зачем искать что-то другое?

----------


## Рус-лан

> Тогда прочитайте еще раз стихи, которые я посылал про маха-мантру. Она для этого больше всего подходит. Зачем искать что-то другое?


дело в том что при джапе Маха-мантре у меня ощущения некого энергетического возбуждения, чувства как-буто по телу проходит электричество(вольт 12+)  
а при джапе да и просто при воспевание Мантры Радхе Шьям или Бхаджана Radhe Radhe Radhe Shyam Govinda Radhe Jai Shri Radhe
приходит радость сменяющая беспокойство и от этой радости аж плакать хочется =) вот по этому я собственно и хотел узнать о этих мантрах более подробно...

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Первые 5-10 лет вообще не надо обращать внимание на эмоции. Главное - внимательно слушать свое повторение. Это и есть джапа. Новички как правило принимают голос своего ума и чувств за духовные переживания.

----------


## Рус-лан

> Первые 5-10 лет вообще не надо обращать внимание на эмоции. Главное - внимательно слушать свое повторение. Это и есть джапа. Новички как правило принимают голос своего ума и чувств за духовные переживания.


ХАРИ БОЛ!
это все понятно я с Вами полностью согласен :vanca calpa: , я понимаю что это просто эмоции и с духовным переживанием не путаю =) мне просто не совсем понятно почему вроде по смыслу похожие мантры а столь разное от них ощущение? за счет чего такая разница?

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Повторять данную мантру лучше на чётках из Туласи. Если чёток из Туласи нет, то можно использовать чётки из Рудракши или семян лотоса.


Практические вещи: четки из рудракши дают исполнение всех желаний: и плохих, и хороших Четки из семян лотоса дают победу над врагами. Четки из золота дают все материальные наслаждения. Хрустальные четки приносят удачу. Четки из Туласи исполняют только хорошие желания, те которые принесут вам благо, а все остальные не исполняют. В ХБВ говорится, что нельзя читать мантру, тряся и размахивая мешочком, это неуважительное отношение к энергии Кришны. Человек может повторять на большом и указательном пальце, если он хочет кому-то отомстить. Указательный палец означает ложное эго. Большой палец – это Кришна. Средний - это джива или разум и сердце человека. Можно читать также на безымянном пальце, если у вас большие неприятности. На безымянном пальце носят кольца, которые устраняют неприятности. Мизинец приводит к исполнению всех желаний, поэтому мантру нужно повторять на среднем пальце, потому что он связан с сердцем.
(ЕС Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами)

У меня вопрос: почему БВГ не рекомендует повторять на мизинце, если это приводит к исполнению всех желаний, а чётки из Туласи плохие желания отфильтровывают.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> У меня вопрос: почему БВГ не рекомендует повторять на мизинце, если это приводит к исполнению всех желаний, а чётки из Туласи плохие желания отфильтровывают.


Там последовательность фильтров по приоритетам срабатывает.

----------

